# Need a hog killer!



## king george (Aug 23, 2015)

Looking for someone that lives around Macon to help out with a nuisance hog! I guess he is somewhere around 200 to 250 pounds in a steady comer to the corn piles. Hit me up if interested


----------



## king george (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## larryb (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm over in Taylor county and have thermal...if you need any help....where you at around Macon


----------



## Darien1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm near Milledgeville.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in Monticello


----------



## VABadger (Aug 25, 2015)

Located in Perry, would love to help you out!


----------



## king george (Aug 26, 2015)

Pm me w/ phone#


----------



## king george (Aug 29, 2015)

Got her


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats. I'd say she weights a little more than you. That's a solid hawg right there.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice hog, that's a bigun, what's she weigh in at?


----------



## king george (Aug 30, 2015)

Didn't weigh her, I was guessing around 200lbs. Just glad to have her GONE!


----------



## Kdad (Aug 30, 2015)

Congrats sir. She's hitting more around 300, give or take. She is hoss...


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 5, 2015)

I also say above 200. Either way a nice hog and as a sow, should be pretty tasty as well. Congrats!


----------

